# Computer beeping with new processor (won't start).



## eskilla (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello.

I tried upgrading my processor but when I boot it gives me 1 short + 1 long beep (repeating on a black/blank screen). Which would be a memory problem according to the manual. Nothing wrong with my memory tho(?). When I put the old processor back; everything works fine.

This is my computer: http://www.manualslib.com/manual/435619/Hp-Pro-3120-Minitower-Pc.html?page=2#manual

I upgraded from *E5500, 2-MB cache, 2.80 GHz* to *Q8400, 4-MB cache, 2.66 GHz*

New thermal paste between changes and all that. The fan doesn't seem to run any faster than usual when I try to boot with the new processor.

I have 8gb RAM, Windows 7 64-bit. Hope I got all the info required down. I was really looking forward to this upgrade - now I'm just a sad panda. Hopefully someone can help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 8, 2016)

This is an issue with your motherboard (Pegatron IPIEL-LA3) bios.  The original BIOS only supports Core 2 Duo cpus however the chipset should support the Q8400. 

At your own risk, you can try this HP Bios Update from within Windows.  Install your old CPU, download this and run it.  It will either update your BIOS or give you an error.  Not particularly risky, however please take precautions with backups etc.

Once you have updated the BIOS and restarted, go into the bios and set optimised defaults (usually F5) and save and restart again.  Once back into Windows successfully (still with old CPU installed) shut down completely, install the new CPU.  Start up, enter the bios and ensure all your settings are as they should be (e.g. disk boot priority, ram settings, clock and so on).

http://tinyurl.com/IPIEL-LA3-BIOS-V6-09-2012


----------



## eskilla (Jan 8, 2016)

Okedokey said:


> This is an issue with your motherboard (Pegatron IPIEL-LA3) bios.  The original BIOS only supports Core 2 Duo cpus however the chipset should support the Q8400.
> 
> At your own risk, you can try this HP Bios Update from within Windows.  Install your old CPU, download this and run it.  It will either update your BIOS or give you an error.  Not particularly risky, however please take precautions with backups etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply! I will try this first thing tomorrow, I've had enough of switching cpu:s for today. I will get back with the results.


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 8, 2016)

No probs.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 8, 2016)

Okedokey said:


> No probs.


So, I couldn't hold myself from trying your solution out. This is what happened:

I ran the file you linked me, the update started and without the progress-bar filling up it said it was successfully installed and ready to reboot. I rebooted and sat BIOS to default. When I checked my system info in windows; there were no change in BIOS version (American Megatrends Inc. 6.09, 2012-01-16). I put the new cpu in and I'm back to square one. So did the BIOS not update?

Maybe this info helps; when I do wmic baseboard get product,Manufacturer,version I get:  
Manufacturer: Pegatron Corporation
Product: 2A94
Version: 1.03

Also, each time I boot up with the working cpu after having the new one in, I get this message where it list all the hardware and at the end says "Default BIOS settings have been loaded due to BIOS update or checksum. Press F10 to enter Setup. Otherwise, allow the PC to continue". To clarify, I got this message between cpu-changes before trying your thing.

Help?


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok you have the latest bios already.  I guess you're out of luck mate.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

SOLUTION: So apparently this was a memory issue - the new cpu booted with one of my sticks (http://www.electrobyt.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6129#.VpD5BFLlnyF) and that one only. No other combinations or singles of my sticks worked. I even tried different dimm-slots for everything. Buying some more PC3-10600 sticks should work right...?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 9, 2016)

I would buy matching ram, if you can't then sell what you have buy all new ram that are guaranteed to work.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> I would buy matching ram, if you can't then sell what you have buy all new ram that are guaranteed to work.


Thanks for your reply! 2 of these should work right? http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/dato...rsair_valueselect_4_gb_ddr3_pc3-10600_1333mhz


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes, those should work.  However, its always best if you buy the dual channel kit where you get the 2 sticks in one package. 

Like this kit here.

http://www.webhallen.com/se-sv/dato...orsair_valueselect_8gb_ddr3_pc3-10666_1333mhz

You may be able to find something cheaper.  I'm not familiar with the language on that site.  Crucial or even Gskill ram should be cheaper then Corsair.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Yes, those should work.  However, its always best if you buy the dual channel kit where you get the 2 sticks in one package.
> 
> Like this kit here.
> 
> ...


Oh, how come it's better to buy the kit than 2x separate 4gb? I'm not questioning you - I just don't understand the differance.

Also, the kit you linked is 10666 - and I have a 4gb 10666 that doesn't work with the new cpu.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 9, 2016)

Probably because the 10666 you have has errors.  You take a small chance when you buy 2 single sticks that they won't work together then when you buy them in kits like I linked.  If you are concerned about the 10666 then find a kit that has only 10600 or find one that is 12800.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Probably because the 10666 you have has errors.  You take a small chance when you buy 2 single sticks that they won't work together then when you buy them in kits like I linked.  If you are concerned about the 10666 then find a kit that has only 10600 or find one that is 12800.


The thing is; the 4gb 10666 works fine with the original CPU - by itself and together with the 2gb 10600. But not at all with the new CPU. Why is that if there's an error with it?


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

eskilla said:


> The thing is; the 4gb 10666 works fine with the original CPU - by itself and together with the 2gb 10600. But not at all with the new CPU. Why is that if there's an error with it?



Oh,and how come this works: http://www.electrobyt.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6129#.VpENsVLlnyG but not this: http://www.electrobyt.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=622#.VpEOclLlnyE 

I get how my 4gb is different but those two are very similar - yet only one works with the new CPU (all three works with the old CPU)


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 9, 2016)

Probably some incompatibility with the ram itself. Have you tried resetting cmos?


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Probably some incompatibility with the ram itself. Have you tried resetting cmos?


Is that when I remove the battery-thing and put it back again, or is it something with a jumper...? And how should I do it, with all the memory in/out?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 9, 2016)

The way I do it is this.

Unplug power from power supply, remove cmos battery, press and hold power button on case for 10  seconds to discharge any remaining power, then wait 10 minutes.  Then reinsert battery, reconnect power and try again.  Don't need to remove memory.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> The way I do it is this.
> 
> Unplug power from power supply, remove cmos battery, press and hold power button on case for 10  seconds to discharge any remaining power, then wait 10 minutes.  Then reinsert battery, reconnect power and try again.  Don't need to remove memory.


And when I boot up after the reset, do I have all the memory sticks in?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 9, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Don't need to remove memory.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

Alright, just wanted to be sure you ment ALL the sticks, since I have 3 different sticks and only one of them is plugged in now. So I'm putting the other 2 back after the cmos reset before starting up.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

johnb35 said:


> Probably some incompatibility with the ram itself. Have you tried resetting cmos?


It didn't work.


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 9, 2016)

Good news.


----------



## eskilla (Jan 9, 2016)

Okedokey said:


> Good news.


Indeed! Now I just need to find out what memory is compatible, any ideas?

Works with (Hynix 2gb): http://www.hynix.com/datasheet/eng/module/details/module_20_HMT125U6TFR8C.jsp (Part number H9)

Does not work with (Kingston 2gb): http://www.electrobyt.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=622#.VpEOclLlnyE

Does not work with (ADATA 4gb): http://www.wermlandsdata.se/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=632_110_509_706&products_id=193989

I've tried running the new CPU with all sorts of combinations, one by one and different dimm slots - the only memory that works is the Hynix, and it doesn't matter what dimm slot I put it in.

The old CPU worked with all 3 simultaneously and one by one.

I can see how the ADATA memory wouldn't work since it has a different clock freq than the Hynix. But how come the new CPU runs with Hynix but not the Kingston memory?


----------



## H4rdR3s37 (Jan 9, 2016)

CPU has no integrated memory controller so memory compatibility is about chipset and chipset settings. Try to set FSB to 200/800 MHz and see if it helps.


----------

